# Spray Paint Interior Doors



## gwpickard (Feb 13, 2012)

I need to paint 12 interior doors. They already have a white prime coat. I am on a pretty tight budget. Can you please tell me if there is a reasonably priced sprayer I can purchase at Lowes or Home Depot, that would do a good job? Or should I rent a commercial sprayer? Are there any pitfalls that you can mention that I should account for? I am planning on using an interior latex paint if that is the best way to go.

I am going to try to set the doors up vertical in the garage to do the painting, and do about half of them at a time. Thanks..


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Why the need to spray? If you have no spraying skill, this could be a disaster.


----------



## gwpickard (Feb 13, 2012)

*Good Point*

I thought because of the large number of doors spraying would be best. Also the are all 6 panel doors. I thought the 6 panel doors would be hard to paint with a brush without leaving a lot of runs. So with no experience with spraying would you suggest I just do it with a brush and mayber a roller?

Thanks very much for your help on this.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a 2-1/2" sash brush for the low spots and a foam 6" hot dog roller for the rest.
Works best of the doors are laying flat. Make sure to remove all the hardware.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

are they the composite 6 panel doors that have an embossed wood grain on them? if that's the case brush them, you can make those door look beautiful painting them with a broom:huh:.im kidding but you get my point.their are some good videos on you tube of painters brushing out 6 panel doors.if they are real wood 6 panel doors, it does take a skill to make them look beautiful.


----------



## BraniksPainting (Jan 20, 2012)

gwpickard said:


> I thought because of the large number of doors spraying would be best. Also the are all 6 panel doors. I thought the 6 panel doors would be hard to paint with a brush without leaving a lot of runs. So with no experience with spraying would you suggest I just do it with a brush and mayber a roller?
> 
> Thanks very much for your help on this.


I'm going to have to agree with the other guys on this one. If you don't have experience spraying, it could be disaster. Not only that buy why spend 65+ dollars to rent a sprayer. You could have two doors painted by the time you take 6 doors down the basement.
I use a (Purdy) 2 1/2" angle sash brush. Brush out your panels then I like to take a small whizz type roller with a fabric roller skin and roll paint on then the flat surfaces and wipe gently with the brush to knock down the texture of the roller. EXCELLENT results.


----------



## bikerpowell (Jan 24, 2012)

i would rent a commercial sprayer, if you must spray. but i would regularly paint them if i were you.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I do the same thing Joe Caption mentioned. Get a good brush to do the insets, foam roller for the flats. Two light coats. I take a shop vac with a brush on the end and vac the door just before painting. Also make sure the area is clean in general. If you have a bunch of dirt, sawdust, or whatever, some of it will end up in the paint.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can get a toy sprayer at a box store but you will be disappointed. Rent a good commercial one and buy your own tips to be safe if you must spray. 

I agree that a nice angled sash brush is the tool of choice here. Roller cover optional for panel doors as you will probably not save much time on a six panel door over just brushing it out. 

If using latex/acrylic semi-gloss I like adding something like Floetrol per the instructions to minimize any possible brush marks.


----------



## nathan.hawk (Jan 28, 2012)

I also do think that using a brush would be a good option. After moving into our home, my wife and I got a few new interior doors (6 panel, composite material) of which we painted with brush (on saw horses). It worked well for us, and it has kept up (well...only been six months). But nonetheless, it works good this way. At least, for us novices, it went well.


----------

